# Early 40s and thinking about IVF?



## Sally123 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi girls
I'm 43 and seriously contemplating IVF. We have a wonderful 4 year-old son and have been trying for 3 years now to give him a brother or sister - sadly, without success. I'm fit and healthy, non-smoker etc. My cycles are regular and I've got all the normal signs of ovulation (FSH 9), but an HSG showed slightly blocked tubes and of course my age could be a factor in not conceiving. I know that conceiving takes longer and IVF success rates are notoriously low for over 40s, so if anyone out there is over 40 and has a success story to share, or some tips as to "dos and don'ts" for conceiving naturally or for IVF, I'd really love to hear from you!
Sally123


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Sally, there is a goldies thread for 40+ ladies like us to chat and share experiences.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=33974.50


----------



## wannabeshubby (Sep 23, 2005)

Hiya Sally,

Just a bit of support for you. I am 43 and my FSH is 5.5.

I have been injecting since september 2nd and my last three scans have gone like this on the follicle level....

1). Showed 10

2 days later...

2). Showed 15

2 days later

3). Showed 18.

I was shocked, but tere you go.

Of course the clinic won't know how many eggs there are contained in each follicle until I go for EC, but I have been told that more choice at my age is only good.

Hope you have lot's of luck.

I am meant to have EC tomorrow, (Sunday)

Diane.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Sally 123 - Hi and welcome to FFs. You will find lots of information here on how to increase your chances as much as possible.

I haven't had a success, yet. I test on Tuesday. Here are a few things that I've been doing to increase my chances.

You might want to invest in books about fertility by Zita West or Marylin Glenville. I bought them both but Zita West gives more info on fertility treatments.

Limit alcohol before IVF cycle and none once you have started your IVF cycle.

No caffine. Reduce it slowly if you drink a lot otherwise you will get headaches from hell. Try peppermint and nettle tea. I start the day with a quater of a lemon squeezed in hot water. It is good for the liver and gets your system off to a good start.

Start drinking lots of water NOW. You will need a minimum of 2 litres of water during stimming (when you are stimumlating your ovaries) to get lots of folicles. If you don't drink a lot of water try and build up your intake.

To keep your FSH in check you might want to try wheat grass. I take the tables, some brave girls go for the fresh stuff wheat grass juice. I got my wheat grass tables from here
http://www.puregreenfoods.com/
Quick delivery, quality product and very good price. 
My FSH was 5.8 July, 6 Aug and 4.7 Sept (this cycle). A word of caution. Start taking the tablets slowly i.e. 1 tablet first day, 2 tablets second day etc. You can tell they are working because they can loosen the bowel (for lack of a better term). If it happens hold at the number of tablets you are taking, it should settle down the next day.

Another thing to consider to keep FSH low and for general health is acupuncture. Ask for recommendations in your area (FF girls will help you out) and only go to someone who specialises in fertility.

During stimming I also took a protein suppliment every day. Zita West recomments between 60g-75g a day of protein to help with egg quality. I took the Solgar suppliment because it doesn't have lots of additives. I mix one scoop of the vanilla flavoured powder with 250ml of milk and that equals 26g of protein. I bought mine from here on a recommendation from a FF and was very happy with this site.
http://www.rosemaryshealthfoods.co.uk
My order was delivered the next day.

I have also been using vitamins including Pregnacare, zinc, selenium, coenzyme q10, vit e, vit c, calcium & magnesium, omega 3 and omega 6. I think that's it.

I had a good result so far this cycle. 19 eggs collected, they fertilized 15, 12 made it. Out of the 12 three were grade 1 (the top) and we had those three put back. The other 9 were grade 2 (very good) and we had them frozen for later. I hope we get a positive on Tuesday to continue the good result.

Good luck!
Almamay


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

p.s. I found this really helpful when I first found FF

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

13 of my own eggs have gone forward for our fertilisation......

we find out tomorrow how many have fertilised.

Never give up...


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, 

CK6 (Caroline) is one of the iui girls - she is in her 40s, just found out she had both tubes blocked - she was trying to decide her next move when found out she had a BFP naturally!!!!

Good luck with your decision,
love Jess xxxxx


----------



## Sally123 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies! This is my first posting so it was lovely to come online and see how many people had sent their experience or tips. I'm keen to get my FSH lower (currently 9.5 but was 6 at a recent test). Trouble is I'm wheat-intolerant so not sure if I can take wheatgrass (anybody any ideas?!), but am trying agnus castus as that is also supposed to help balance hormones and reduce FSH. I'm determined to get pregnant - it's so nice to know that there's lots of us out there all on the same journey. Fingers crossed to those of you testing or undergoing EC this week - hope it is a positive for you!  Love Sally


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sally- an update

Those 13 eggs I had yesterday gave us 7 fertilised today...my FSH was 5.5.

ET tomorrow.

take care.

xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Sally - I take wheatgrass in tablet form. I am allergic to wheat & grass but have no probs with the tablets!  I am not a coelliac though.

I'm sure they've helped my FSH.

How's the agnus castus? Who advised you to take it? I've heard really conflicting reports - some people saying it stopped them ovulating & others saying they got preg immediately!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I successfully used wheatgrass juice powder to lower my FSH, last cycle it was 8.1, so fairly respectable and I responded really well to the stimms, producing 16 eggs. Even made it to blasts, transferred 3 but sadly we have no little frosties.

I have also read conflicting reports on Agnus Castus and have decided to try She Oak, which is a flower remedy, instead.

Wannabemum - good luck with ET tomorrow! Sending you 

Almamay - wishing you good luck for your bets tomorrow!

Jules


----------



## Sally123 (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh that is wonderful - you must be so excited!!! I really hope all goes well with ET! I'll be thinking of you. Sally x


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi there.  I'm 42 with a dd conceived naturally in 2000. We had been ttc  a second baby 
since September 2002 with no success. I was diagnosed with PCO and low progesterone.  I've recently had my 1st IVF cycle and unfortunately m/c'd at 7plus weeks.  The only advice I would give is to get going asap!  I got 18 eggs at egg harvest, but, probably because of my age, only 2 were sufficiently of high quality to put back. The rest either fragmented, divided too quickly or too slowly.  So, I can't do FET and have to go through the whole process again soon 

Everyone is different and if your FSH level is at a reasonable level go for it, but don't hang around!!  Best of good luck

Shamrock63


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Katie, so very sorry to hear your news. Sending you  

Well done though on having 13 little frosties! And well done on having such a positive outlook! You are right, this wasn't your lucky cycle, but the next one will be. I have had three BFN in a row and the clinic just keep telling me it is bad luck, so let's hope that we all get lucky soon.

Shamrock - so sorry to hear of your loss. I have no frosties and would have to go through it all over again too. 

Wannabemum - hope that ET went well and that you are resting up.

Bye for now
Jules
xx


----------

